# What is the "Average" TPU



## lizfox (Mar 12, 2012)

I recently read somewhere that the "average" RCI TPU's for a timeshare is 12TPU's.  This sounds a little low to me so I'm not sure if this information is correct.  

I own a timeshare with 60 TPU's, so this would get me five "average" exchanges if this is the case.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think a poll would be interesting ....this is a pretty busy forum...Maybe everyone just post what you get for your weeks...without saying what is for what weeks(for privacy)

I get 53 TPU's for one of my weeks (Lockoff 27 on one side 26 on the other)
and 31 TPU's for my other one(not a lockoff)

So that average for me, if i count the lockoffs as separate deposits is..

28 TPU

Lockoffs combined for two weeks, because i only pay two MF's is 42 TPU


----------



## lizfox (Mar 12, 2012)

I think the average 12 TPU number was actually from the RCI magazine but I can't remember for sure.  I believe they claimed they at the average amount of TPU's people used for an exchange is 12 TPU's.


----------



## BevL (Mar 12, 2012)

I think you will find the average for RCI and the average for TUG members is vastly different.  If we exchange through RCI and have been around for a while, we've honed our portfolios to get maximum trade value.  While it hasn't been true across the board, that equates into higher than average TPUs for us versus them.

If I average my two RCI exchangers, it's about 39 per unit.


----------



## ausman (Mar 12, 2012)

You might be right.

The one I consider to be an exchanger is 46 +.

I am also in a points based membership and have a dog of a week included in that but the overall MF average is still very good. 

I have a hard time honing the portfolio though, getting rid of dogs is difficult and I have not accomplished it yet. 

Without checking RCI it seemed that a TPU of 25 got most things, perhaps 90%
available after ongoing searches.

The average doesn't matter much to me, more so what is obtainable with what I have.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 12, 2012)

If you look at what's out there available to exchange into, that's pretty close.  Of course most of us don't want to exchange into an "average" timeshare.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Mar 13, 2012)

my month in colorado ski season averaged  24....and that includes a 7 point rebook/cancel swap.  otherwise my average would have been around 29.....

my average for my 4 resortsdeposited  is 46.........


----------



## strandlover (Mar 13, 2012)

Comparing "Average" TPU is not an apples to apples discussion.  There are many moving parts to this.  Shouldn't we be asking average MF$/TPU?

There are gorgeous resorts that have MF of $1000+ and get 40 TPUs (or ~ $25/TPU).  My beachfront no frills studio gets me 24 TPUs or $15/TPU.  Not bad, but I know many TUGgers are doing much better.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 13, 2012)

strandlover said:


> Comparing "Average" TPU is not an apples to apples discussion.  There are many moving parts to this.  Shouldn't we be asking average MF$/TPU?
> 
> There are gorgeous resorts that have MF of $1000+ and get 40 TPUs (or ~ $25/TPU).  My beachfront no frills studio gets me 24 TPUs or $15/TPU.  Not bad, but I know many TUGgers are doing much better.



This is how I want to ask the ops question...Im not too concerned about the number of tpu that an exchange takes, but rather the dollars

Im guessing $25/tpu  is closer to average...and if Im close and if the average trade  is at 12 tpu week than thats still not too bad: $300 a week plus exchange fees or $500 total

The cost per tpu however is not the only way to measure a timeshares value...I have several weeks, that at 17 tpu and a $500 mf comes to $30/tpu...but Im more than happy since I dont trade them I use them


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 13, 2012)

The Resort i use for Exchanging is about $816 in MF with 53 TPU's, thats around $15.40 Per TPU, the one i'll never deposit to RCI is $1122.66 for about 31 TPUs or about $36.21 per TPU

If i average those two it comes out to about $23.08 per TPUt


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 13, 2012)

I understood the OP question as asking to 'verify' this 'statement' (perhaps read in RCI's magazine):

The 'average' exchanger exchanges into resorts that cost an 'average' of about 12 TPUs. I have no idea. If that's what RCI says, then okey-dokey. But RCI would have a vested interest in putting out a rather low number so the 'average' reader can feel good about how may TPUs they get for their deposit and the probable large number of resrots they can then trade into using those TPUs.

I don't really care what the 'average' person pays in TPUs as I only care about what I want to exchange into. At a guess, I'd say my average is well above 12 TPUs as my family travel desires tend to be prime time in prime locations - and those resorts always cost way more than 12 TPUs... usually between 30-40 TPUs for a 2 bed unit.

For those times we travel off season I can get awesome resorts for as little as 5 or 10 TPUs. We travel prime more though so my average would be high.

I am however always interested in what the 'average' TUG person pays in cost per TPU  .


----------



## ampaholic (Mar 13, 2012)

I have three I can deposit into weeks (not that I do) and the average $mf per TPU is $17.

Tpu totals are 36, 33 for the two reds and my little puppy blue at 12.

If 12 is the "average" deposit - there sure are a lot of shoulder weeks being deposited!

Oh, wait RCI is all about shoulder weeks


----------



## vckempson (Mar 13, 2012)

jlwquilter said:


> I am however always interested in what the 'average' TUG person pays in cost per TPU  .



The results will likely be all over the map.  For me, on one I get 65 TPU for $732 or $11.26 per TPU.  On another I get 101 TPU's for $660 or about $6.53 per TPU.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 13, 2012)

vckempson said:


> On another I get 101 TPU's for $660 or about $6.53 per TPU.



When you are ready to sell this week for a dollar, please let me know! :whoopie:


----------



## strandlover (Mar 13, 2012)

vckempson said:


> On another I get 101 TPU's for $660 or about $6.53 per TPU.






Ridewithme38 said:


> When you are ready to sell this week for a dollar, please let me know! :whoopie:



I am prepared to double this offer!:rofl:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 13, 2012)

> But RCI would have a vested interest in putting out a rather low number so the 'average' reader can feel good about how may TPUs they get for their deposit and the probable large number of resrots they can then trade into using those TPUs.



This is what was going through my mind, too.

Off-season around the country really throws off the numbers.

The Orlando off-season weeks, which are in abundance in RCI, sure skew the numbers, though.  There are over 1,000 Orange Lake weeks showing (how many weeks are really there?), and who knows how many Wyndham are still there for October, then add in the Vistanas, the VV at Parkway, and you have a huge number of cheap weeks skewing the numbers.  

We paid 10 points for 2 bed October 2012 weeks at Bonnet Creek, and 16 for Vistana Fountains the following week.  Cheap, cheap exchanges.


----------



## ampaholic (Mar 13, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> ...
> 
> We paid 10 points for 2 bed October 2012 weeks at Bonnet Creek, and 16 for Vistana Fountains the following week.  Cheap, cheap exchanges.



Cheap but -- you had to suffer through being in Orlando in the off season -- OMG.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 13, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> Cheap but -- you had to suffer through being in Orlando in the off season -- OMG.



I am imagining the crowds in Orlando over the next three weeks.   Crazy busy, but the weather is probably perfect.  The summer crowds and the hot weather, I will never do that again.  If the kids want to go, they are going without us.


----------



## strandlover (Mar 13, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am imagining the crowds in Orlando over the next three weeks.   Crazy busy, but the weather is probably perfect.  The summer crowds and the hot weather, I will never do that again.  If the kids want to go, they are going without us.



Yes busy and yes perfect weather.  It was high 70's low 80's all of last week, but.... nearly two hour wait for Space Mountain at Magic Kingdom...


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 13, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am imagining the crowds in Orlando over the next three weeks.  Crazy busy, but the weather is probably perfect. The summer crowds and the hot weather, I will never do that again. If the kids want to go, they are going without us.


We had always gone late September / early October, but when we got annual passes we ended up going six different times (including some times of the year we said we would never go):

*September / October 2010* (two weeks) - Our usual trip (that we upgraded to APs)
*December 2010* - Halfway between Thanksgiving and Christmas, an AWESOME time to go. It was unseasonably cold, but we loved the holiday trip and the lower crowds.
*Early February 2011* - The slowest time we've ever been, and great weather.
*Spring Break 2011* (three weeks) - Surprisingly warm (but not like August/September), and surprisingly lower crowds than we expected. It was busier than our normal trips, but not much.
*May 2011* - Another slow time, warmer weather, and a great trip.
*August 2011* (four weeks) - We expected huge crowds and incredibly hot weather, but the crowds weren't that bad (comparable to Spring Break) and the weather was bearable (not that different from most Septembers).
When it's busier, how you tour the parks makes a much bigger difference. If you can get there at rope drop, collect and use FastPasses, hit the headliner ride(s) first, and then take an afternoon break, you'll have a much more pleasant experience. The masses begin to show up around 10am, and by Noon the wait times can be pretty long. By that point, we've already done all of the main attractions in the park (some several times) and we have a pocket full of FastPasses (although that's changing ).


----------



## DanM (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a New Years week one bedroom and a Presidents Week studio at the same New England ski area resort. It costs me about $37 per tpu for one bedroom so I use it in II instead, and get a bonus ac. The studio works out to about $15 per tpu so I still use it in RCI. Before the changeover I used both regularly to exchange into two bedroom holiday ski weeks out west...so I am not thrilled.

On the other hand, last year I used the 22 tpus from my studio to make four exchanges. All were booked within a month of travel for 5-8 tpus each. So I could easily see the average tpu required for an exchange as 12. On the other, other hand, my 22 tpus wouldn't have gotten any one of those exchanges six months or more in advance. Again, I am not thrilled. The only reason I could use those four weeks is that my daughter was stuck between apartments and needed a place to stay near a bunch of timeshares.

Yes, I will probably get rid of both my timeshares, or at least one, and trade more with II. If you are a trader like I am, there is no point in timeshares unless you can game the exchange system. Points are too much like money.


----------



## ScubaKat (Mar 13, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am imagining the crowds in Orlando over the next three weeks.   Crazy busy, but the weather is probably perfect.  The summer crowds and the hot weather, I will never do that again.  If the kids want to go, they are going without us.





strandlover said:


> Yes busy and yes perfect weather.  It was high 70's low 80's all of last week, but.... nearly two hour wait for Space Mountain at Magic Kingdom...



Oh no.. heading out there on Friday and 2 hours wait??!     That is almost as crazy as the Christmas week we were there.. never going at Christmas again.. our last couple of trips have been in the fall... been spoiled with the lower crowds..


----------



## presley (Mar 13, 2012)

A RCI rep told me (in a webinar) that most of the resorts are valued at 15 or less.  Since my junky, I don't want to stay in it TS is worth 22-35, I wouldn't want to know what most of their resorts look like or where they are at.


----------



## strandlover (Mar 13, 2012)

ScubaKat said:


> Oh no.. heading out there on Friday and 2 hours wait??!     That is almost as crazy as the Christmas week we were there.. never going at Christmas again.. our last couple of trips have been in the fall... been spoiled with the lower crowds..



Yeah... some more advise if you want your picture taken with that mouse... go after 6PM when all the kiddies are asleep in their parents' arms.


----------



## lizfox (Mar 13, 2012)

My question is, how in the world do you get 101 TPU's on one timeshare?  I would assume this has to be a lockoff unit since the maximum TPU is 60 per unit.  That's still a LOT of TPU's for two smaller units!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 13, 2012)

lizfox said:


> My question is, how in the world do you get 101 TPU's on one timeshare?  I would assume this has to be a lockoff unit since the maximum TPU is 60 per unit.  That's still a LOT of TPU's for two smaller units!



could be a 4br, but i doubt it, for some reason the nicest places that have lockoffs are 3br lock offs...hell i get 53 TPU's for a dump in an overbuilt area...i'm sure 101 isn't that hard


----------



## ronparise (Mar 13, 2012)

lizfox said:


> My question is, how in the world do you get 101 TPU's on one timeshare?  I would assume this has to be a lockoff unit since the maximum TPU is 60 per unit.  That's still a LOT of TPU's for two smaller units!



Christmas Mountain is a resort thats been discussed here on tug They have intervals where you can get in excess of 10 reservations in a year for one maintenance fee ....deposit all those and you would be over 100tpu


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 13, 2012)

Maybe CMV?


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 13, 2012)

vckempson said:


> On another I get 101 TPU's for $660 or about $6.53 per TPU.





lizfox said:


> My question is, how in the world do you get 101 TPU's on one timeshare? I would assume this has to be a lockoff unit since the maximum TPU is 60 per unit. That's still a LOT of TPU's for two smaller units!


It would have to be a lockoff.  If it's a very high demand area or time (for instance Week 52 in Orlando), it's conceivable that a 2BR could be up to 60 TPU, a 1BR could be up to about 55 TPU and a Studio could be up to about 50 TPU.  Split a 2BR lockoff like that and 100-110 TPU is certainly possible.


Beefnot said:


> Maybe CMV?


That wouldn't be it.  The MF is quite a bit higher than $660, and you have to pay a $55 housekeeping fee on top of that for each week you deposit.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 13, 2012)

vckempson said:


> The results will likely be all over the map.  For me, on one I get 65 TPU for $732 or $11.26 per TPU.  On another I get 101 TPU's for $660 or about $6.53 per TPU.



Ebay say's the MF is only $645, did it go up this year?


----------



## kalua (Mar 13, 2012)

*TPU's*

I just want to know the name of the resort for 101 tpu's


----------



## markel (Mar 13, 2012)

kalua said:


> I just want to know the name of the resort for 101 tpu's



I'm sure that he will not give out that info. Most keep the best TPU/MF very close. Kind of like a trade secret. With that said, does anyone know the Colonel's secret KFC recipe???


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 13, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Ebay say's the MF is only $645, did it go up this year?



Ranges between sub-$600 and low $700s.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 13, 2012)

markel said:


> I'm sure that he will not give out that info. Most keep the best TPU/MF very close. Kind of like a trade secret. With that said, does anyone know the Colonel's secret KFC recipe???



1 tablespoon rosemary
1 tablespoon oregano
1 tablespoon powdered sage
1 teaspoon powdered ginger
1 teaspoon majoram
1 1/2 teaspoon thyme
3 tablespoons packed brown sugar
3 tablespoons dry minced parsley
1 teaspoon pepper
1 tablespoon paprika
2 tablespoons garlic salt
2 tablespoons onion salt
2 tablespoons powdered chicken bouillon; * see note
1 package lipton tomato cup of soup mix


----------



## Nolathyme (Mar 14, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> 1 tablespoon rosemary
> 1 tablespoon oregano
> 1 tablespoon powdered sage
> 1 teaspoon powdered ginger
> ...



Don't try to fool us, that is Coke's formula


----------



## vckempson (Mar 14, 2012)

kalua said:


> I just want to know the name of the resort for 101 tpu's



I took a lot of criticism last year for advocating what great opportunities there were in restructuring your timeshare portfolio.  "The Golden Age of Timesharing" is what I called it.   For tuggers who want a lot for a little, I still believe it is exactly that. There was also a lot of contentious, heated debate about timeshares in "overbuilt" places getting too many TPU's and the evils of RCI.  Who cares?  Go with the flow and get it while the gettin' is good was my philosophy.   

So, while everyone was arguing about it, I did my homework and repositioned things.  As you can see in the description of my timeshares to the left, my RCI weeks units are 2 bdrm lockoffs at two overbuilt, overhyped places.  

Each lockoff was purchased for less than 1 yrs MF and included the current year's week, thus making them free.  I'm no longer interested in arguing about it all.  I just want to game the system as best I can without any disruption.  For what it's worth, both my weeks are July 4th weeks.  One is at VV@P in Orlando.  The other is somewhere that the sun shines in the summer.  Sorry, but you'll have to find your own gold.  I don't want to ruin a good thing.


----------



## vckempson (Mar 14, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Ebay say's the MF is only $645, did it go up this year?




Edit:  I may have misunderstood you.  The VV@P is definitely around $732 for me.  I'm fairly certain that all the 2 bdrm lockoffs have the same MF.  And to my knowledge, all the 2 bdrms there are all lockoffs of the same design.


----------



## lanemarie (Mar 14, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> We had always gone late September / early October, but when we got annual passes we ended up going six different times (including some times of the year we said we would never go):
> 
> *September / October 2010* (two weeks) - Our usual trip (that we upgraded to APs)
> *December 2010* - Halfway between Thanksgiving and Christmas, an AWESOME time to go. It was unseasonably cold, but we loved the holiday trip and the lower crowds.
> ...



Hello, What is a fastpass? We are going to disney over april break....you can PM if you want. Sorry to get off topic:rofl:


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 14, 2012)

Weeks 26 and 52 in Orlando are quite nice. Lots of folk find buying in Orlando, Branson, Vegas, yadda yadda, are foolish because of a glut of supply. However there is a lot of demand for those areas too.  I am a value "investor". I let the brand snobs and those who are wealthier than I am arch their backs and puff their chests and talk out both sides of their neck that on the one hand one should only buy where they want to vacation every year, and on the other hand proudly proclaim why it makes more sense to own a shoulder week at ABC resort at inflated MFs to leverage the exchanges they can get. Me, I will accomplish 90% or more of what they can at half the cost.  If you are buying to trade, buying cheaply, and depositing prime weeks, theoverbuilt areas can produce some very decent "returns".  And if I were to do it over again, I would get lockoffs.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 14, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Weeks 26 and 52 in Orlando are quite nice. Lots of folk find buying in Orlando, Branson, Vegas, yadda yadda, are foolish because of a glut of supply. However there is a lot of demand for those areas too.  I am a value "investor". I let the brand snobs and those who are wealthier than I am arch their backs and puff their chests and talk out both sides of their neck that on the one hand one should only buy where they want to vacation every year, and on the other hand proudly proclaim why it makes more sense to own a shoulder week at ABC resort at inflated MFs to leverage the exchanges they can get. Me, I will accomplish 90% or more of what they can at half the cost.  If you are buying to trade, buying cheaply, and depositing prime weeks, theoverbuilt areas can produce some very decent "returns".  And if I were to do it over again, I would get lockoffs.



The first week i bought was in a midlevel TS in an 'overbuilt' area, granted my $ to TPU rate isn't great at $15 per TPU, but its alot better then the 'name brand' i own that gets $36 per TPU


----------



## vckempson (Mar 14, 2012)

lanemarie said:


> Hello, What is a fastpass? We are going to disney over april break....you can PM if you want. Sorry to get off topic:rofl:



Edit:  Scatch that.  Michael is correct below.  I was thinking about tolls.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 14, 2012)

vckempson said:


> I did overstate the MF.  My memory failed me.  It's actually even less than $645 you mentioned, so keep looking.



I found on ebay the one you have named is listed for sub-$600 and as high as $730, maybe due to different sizes or just erroneous listing. I will not betray your secret on the other one. Even if you are a TS hog


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 14, 2012)

lanemarie said:


> Hello, What is a fastpass? We are going to disney over april break....you can PM if you want. Sorry to get off topic:rofl:


A FastPass is Disney's (free) front of line pass.  Basically, you can get one every 40-120 minutes and use it during a specified return time.  You can read more here (or a myriad of other Disney-specific places on the web).  I highly suggest checking out easyWDW before any trip to Disney (just like I suggest anyone interested in timeshares check out TUG).  Their (free!) "recommended park" calendars are second to none, and their community is one of the most friendly, knowledgable groups of Disney fans out there.  You'll find several familiar faces there.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Mar 14, 2012)

One concern that I am taking from this thread is that there are resorts where RCI is giving 60 plus TPU's.  If they are giving that many TPU's, that throws the premise that 60 TPU's is the top of the scale and to think that non name brand resorts in an overbuilt area are getting that many TPUs is scary.  I am looking at it now, not from the depositor's point of view, but from the trader's point of view.


I honestly can't think of any resort where I'd pay 60 TPU's to stay at.


----------



## vckempson (Mar 14, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> One concern that I am taking from this thread is that there are resorts where RCI is giving 60 plus TPU's.  If they are giving that many TPU's, that throws the premise that 60 TPU's is the top of the scale and to think that non name brand resorts in an overbuilt area are getting that many TPUs is scary.  I am looking at it now, not from the depositor's point of view, but from the trader's point of view.
> 
> 
> I honestly can't think of any resort where I'd pay 60 TPU's to stay at.



60 is the top.  You only get more than 60 by splitting a lockoff into 2 different deposits.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 14, 2012)

The ones that are 40-60 TPU (way less than 1% of the available exchanges) are all very high demand locations and/or weeks.  For instance, NYC (almost anytime), Orlando for Christmas and New Years, prime summer beach weeks, prime Hawaii weeks, etc.

As Cullen said, the only way to get over 60 is to split and make multiple units.


----------



## lanemarie (Mar 14, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> A FastPass is Disney's (free) front of line pass.  Basically, you can get one every 40-120 minutes and use it during a specified return time.  You can read more here (or a myriad of other Disney-specific places on the web).  I highly suggest checking out easyWDW before any trip to Disney (just like I suggest anyone interested in timeshares check out TUG).  Their (free!) "recommended park" calendars are second to none, and their community is one of the most friendly, knowledgable groups of Disney fans out there.  You'll find several familiar faces there.



Thanks for the information! i will use that site for sure.


----------



## kalua (Mar 15, 2012)

*tpu*

vckempson ,thanks' for the hint I checked all this out as you said while everyone as arguing, I thought I would jump in and post something just to post ( yes sometimes I do That to ) but I have all but quit using rci , and have 8 timeshares left after giving some away so i really don't need anymore ,I;m not using the tpu's i have but thanks for the info i'm sure some people will have use for this info.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 15, 2012)

kalua said:


> I;m not using the tpu's i have but thanks for the info i'm sure some people will have use for this info.



Want to give them to a friendly forum member?  I can use all the TPU's i can get!


----------



## ronparise (Mar 15, 2012)

vckempson said:


> I took a lot of criticism last year for advocating what great opportunities there were in restructuring your timeshare portfolio.  "The Golden Age of Timesharing" is what I called it.   For tuggers who want a lot for a little, I still believe it is exactly that. There was also a lot of contentious, heated debate about timeshares in "overbuilt" places getting too many TPU's and the evils of RCI.  Who cares?  Go with the flow and get it while the gettin' is good was my philosophy.
> 
> So, while everyone was arguing about it, I did my homework and repositioned things.  As you can see in the description of my timeshares to the left, my RCI weeks units are 2 bdrm lockoffs at two overbuilt, overhyped places.
> 
> Each lockoff was purchased for less than 1 yrs MF and included the current year's week, thus making them free.  I'm no longer interested in arguing about it all.  I just want to game the system as best I can without any disruption.  For what it's worth, both my weeks are July 4th weeks.  One is at VV@P in Orlando.  The other is somewhere that the sun shines in the summer.  Sorry, but you'll have to find your own gold.  I don't want to ruin a good thing.



I couldnt agree more...  who cares why it gets so many tpu or if its fair or not....just buy it.....


----------



## kalua (Mar 15, 2012)

*tpu*



Ridewithme38 said:


> Want to give them to a friendly forum member?  I can use all the TPU's i can get!





'll keep you in mind ride !   To   ronpraise and vckempson , i completely agree i wouldn't care where or why as long as I get them the large amounts of TPU's


----------



## PeelBoy (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh boy.  Math again.

I remember years ago my stat prof said average is a meaningless number, without standard deviation.  In the real world, every time I mention standard deviation, people think I am from the moon.

I don't have a week giving me 110 points.  My Myrtle Beach week gives me 90 points for an MF like $630 per year.  Not bad.


----------



## markel (Mar 15, 2012)

PeelBoy said:


> Oh boy.  Math again.
> 
> I remember years ago my stat prof said average is a meaningless number, without standard deviation.  In the real world, every time I mention standard deviation, people think I am from the moon.
> 
> I don't have a week giving me 110 points.  My Myrtle Beach week gives me 90 points for an MF like $630 per year.  Not bad.




Yeah those TPU's/MF look very good. I'm looking for something with low MF's ($425 or less) to get around 28-32 TPU's. The ratio is not as good but I'd have a hard time using 90-110 TPU's in the two year span. We don't do strictly TS vacations. Usually a cruise every other year and a old style beachfront motel (with wife's family) each year. I guess it's all about how many TPU's that you actually need.


----------

